# modificareGRUB per xp e cambiare la password di root

## gian92

ciao a tutti io avevo un dual boot ubuntu-xp

poi ho formattato ubuntu e ho installato gentoo mediante una penna usb....

ora però nella schermata del bootloader non appare più xp...

cosa devo fare per farcelo tornare?

grazieLast edited by gian92 on Sat Oct 04, 2008 9:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

 *gian92 wrote:*   

> ciao a tutti io avevo un dual boot ubuntu-xp
> 
> poi ho formattato ubuntu e ho installato gentoo mediante una penna usb....
> 
> ora però nella schermata del bootloader non appare più xp...
> ...

 

guarda il file di grub di esempio, lì c'è.

come ci dovrebbe -se non ricordo male- essere anche nella handbook

----------

## gian92

sono un pò inesperto....

dove lo trovo questo file?

grazie ancora e scusatemi

----------

## Peach

 *gian92 wrote:*   

> sono un pò inesperto....
> 
> dove lo trovo questo file?
> 
> grazie ancora e scusatemi

 

se seguivi la guida ci dovevi sbattere per forza addosso:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

la prossima volta occhi aperti!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## gian92

non seguivo la guida!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *gian92 wrote:*   

> non seguivo la guida!! 

 

Eeeeh! male male male... 

Comodo il forum vero?  :Smile: 

----------

## gian92

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *gian92 wrote:*   non seguivo la guida!!  
> 
> Eeeeh! male male male... 
> 
> Comodo il forum vero? 

 

si molto!

della guida  non capivo nulla...l

----------

## ckx3009

[semi OT]

se non capivi nulla della guida, non capirai mai nulla di tutto quello che dovrai fare, IMHO.

questa e' la procedura standard per cercare di risolvere i propri problemi con gentoo (e anche con altre distro) e dovrebbe essere seguita in quest'ordine:

1) ricerca sulla documentazione di gentoo

2) ricerca nei gentoo wiki

3) ricerca sul forum

4) ricerca su google

5) richiesta di aiuto sul forum (se e solo se si e' cercato nelle 4 posizioni precedenti)

tu avresti facilmente risolto i tuoi problemi nel punto 1.

[/semi OT]

----------

## Peach

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> [semi OT]
> 
> se non capivi nulla della guida, non capirai mai nulla di tutto quello che dovrai fare, IMHO.
> 
> questa e' la procedura standard per cercare di risolvere i propri problemi con gentoo (e anche con altre distro) e dovrebbe essere seguita in quest'ordine:
> ...

 

come non quotarti... se poi si pensa che quello che hai detto è anche qui:

LINEE GUIDA (leggete prima di postare e anche dopo!!!)

----------

## gian92

vabbè scusatemi  :Embarassed: 

----------

## gian92

ma c'è una password di default di root?

non ricordo di averne inserita qualcuna quando lo ho installato....

questo non lo ho trovato facendo i 4 passi

----------

## k01

falso, perchè se tu seguissi l'handbook noteresti che a un certo punto ti dice di impostarla con passwd

----------

## gian92

ok ma, non avendo io seguito la guida, chiedo:

se non la imposto quale è la password?

----------

## Peach

 *gian92 wrote:*   

> ok ma, non avendo io seguito la guida, chiedo:
> 
> se non la imposto quale è la password?

 

random

te lo dice il livecd al boot.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cloc3

 *gian92 wrote:*   

> ok ma, non avendo io seguito la guida, chiedo:
> 
> se non la imposto quale è la password?

 

nessuna password.

mi pare però che il sistema sia impostato per impedire gli accessi senza password.

e quindi sei da capo...

inoltre, gentoo non imposta di default il meccanismo di sudo, come ubuntu.

se è questo che ti interessa, sappi che questi comportamenti dipendono dalla configurazione dei file /etc/passwd /etc/shadow e /etc/pam.d/*.

per saperne di più puoi cominciare da:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> man 5 passwd
> 
> man 5 group
> ...

 

----------

## Peach

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> nessuna password.

 

 :Embarassed: 

interessante, io pensavo invece prendesse la pwd dall'ambiente di chroot, ma dopotutto non ha molto senso visto che ssh lo installi ex novo.

----------

## cloc3

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> interessante

 

```

s939 distfiles # tar xjf baselayout-2.0.0.tar.bz2 baselayout-2.0.0/share.Linux/shadow baselayout-2.0.0/share.Linux/passwd -O|grep root

root:*:10770:0:::::

root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash

...

```

praticamente un password falsa.

penso che sia uguale negli stage.

ma ricordo che la configurazione della password di root è un'operazione obbligatoria, prima del login iniziale.

----------

## gian92

grazie!

ho letto quei file e in pratica ho capito che siccome ora l'hardware è troppo potente le password non criptate le può vedere solo root  :Sad: 

```
s939 distfiles # tar xjf baselayout-2.0.0.tar.bz2 baselayout-2.0.0/share.Linux/shadow baselayout-2.0.0/share.Linux/passwd -O|grep root

root:*:10770:0:::::

root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash

...
```

questo cosa è?

non potrei modificare pam.conf e mettere che anche il mio utente può far emergere grub?

----------

## fbcyborg

mmh.. mi sa che c'è un po' di confusione, sbaglio?

----------

## gian92

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> mmh.. mi sa che c'è un po' di confusione, sbaglio?

 

io confuso?

ma che dici!!

 :Smile: 

----------

## gian92

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Reset_a_Lost_Root_Password

ho provato a seguire questo

ma se apro il terminale e provo a montare le partizioni mi dice "only root can do that"

mentre se apro il terminale di root mi richiede la password.....

----------

## fbcyborg

Allora, se devi resettare la password di root puoi fare così:

prendi il livecd minimale di Gentoo, fai boot, monti le partizioni (come da manuale), fai il chroot sul tuo sistema Gentoo(come da manuale), digiti passwd (sempre come da manuale) e digiti la tua nuova password. Fine.

Fra l'altro, ho visto adesso, non è pari pari quello che dice l'howto che hai linkato.

----------

## gian92

si è come quello che ho linkato ma il problema è che quando vado a montare le partizioni mi dice :"only root can do that"!!!

e siamo da capo a dodici...

----------

## fbcyborg

Di solito quando dice "only root can do that" è perché stai tentando di fare qualcosa che solo root può fare, ma stai utilizzando una normale utenza.

La cosa mi suona strana, se stai seguendo tutto alla lettera.

----------

## gian92

allora l'unica differenza rispetto alla guida

(e anche il motivo per cui inizialmente non la ho usata)

è che non ho il lettore cd e neanche la connessione internet quindi sto facendo tutto da pennetta usb....

ma pensavo non cambiasse molto perchè il sistema me la rconosce come cdrom...

----------

## fbcyborg

Io tramite pendrive non l'ho mai fatto, ma se è come dici tu, dovrebbe essere la stessa cosa.

Ad ogni modo credo che si sia parecchio OT adesso.. forse è il caso di cambiare titolo alla discussione in "cambiare la password di root" o qualcosa di più appropriato?

----------

## gian92

cambiare la password di root comunque mi serve sempre per modificare il boot loader!

comunque penso abbia ragione tu...

----------

## fbcyborg

Sempre ammesso che tu l'abbia fatto, che guida hai seguito per fare una pendrive di boot con gentoo, che sia equivalente al livecd?

----------

## gian92

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Sempre ammesso che tu l'abbia fatto, che guida hai seguito per fare una pendrive di boot con gentoo, che sia equivalente al livecd?

 

si per quello ho seguito una guida  :Very Happy: 

http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/21/usb-gentoo-20070-install/

----------

## fbcyborg

La guida ufficiale non ti è passato nemmeno per la mente di leggerla?

Ad ogni modo quì siamo di fronte ad un dato di fatto che io ritengo abbastanza strano: tu fai boot da pendrive. Alla fine del boot da pendrive, equivalente a quello da livecd, la cui iso si trova ad esempio quì, tu dovresti trovarti in un ambiente live, testuale, dal quale devi essere in grado, in qualità di utente root, di montare qualsiasi cosa. Questo non avviene a causa di qualche strano permesso. Qualcosa non mi torna.

----------

## gian92

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> La guida ufficiale non ti è passato nemmeno per la mente di leggerla?
> 
> Ad ogni modo quì siamo di fronte ad un dato di fatto che io ritengo abbastanza strano: tu fai boot da pendrive. Alla fine del boot da pendrive, equivalente a quello da livecd, la cui iso si trova ad esempio quì, tu dovresti trovarti in un ambiente live, testuale, dal quale devi essere in grado, in qualità di utente root, di montare qualsiasi cosa. Questo non avviene a causa di qualche strano permesso. Qualcosa non mi torna.

 

ceracando "installare gentoo da penna usb" non la avevo trovata....

l'ambiente non è testuale c'è il desktop e la grafica...

nemmeno a me torna perchè nell'how to si dà per scontato che se parti da live cd tu sia root...

evidentemente non è così.

----------

## fbcyborg

Allora, quindi il problema, se ho capito bene è che tu avvii questa live di gentoo con l'interfaccia grafica e non riesci a diventare root; di conseguenza ti dice "only root can do that". Giusto?

----------

## gian92

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Allora, quindi il problema, se ho capito bene è che tu avvii questa live di gentoo con l'interfaccia grafica e non riesci a diventare root; di conseguenza ti dice "only root can do that". Giusto?

 

si ma non melo chiede se voglio la grafica o no lui parte direttamente con la grafica...

quando provo ad aprire il teminale root mi chiede la password e quando invece provo a fare qualcosa dal terminale normale mi dice "only root can do that".

----------

## fbcyborg

 *gian92 wrote:*   

> si ma non melo chiede se voglio la grafica o no lui parte direttamente con la grafica...

 Ok, questo lo so. *gian92 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quando provo ad aprire il teminale root mi chiede la password e quando invece provo a fare qualcosa dal terminale normale mi dice "only root can do that".

 

E' normale!

Comunque adesso provo a scaricarmi la livecd grafica e faccio qualche prova.

Brrr... rabbrividisco al solo pensiero di provare una livecd grafica di gentoo!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gian92

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *gian92 wrote:*   si ma non melo chiede se voglio la grafica o no lui parte direttamente con la grafica... Ok, questo lo so. *gian92 wrote:*   
> 
> quando provo ad aprire il teminale root mi chiede la password e quando invece provo a fare qualcosa dal terminale normale mi dice "only root can do that". 
> 
> Comunque adesso provo a scaricarmi la livecd grafica e faccio qualche prova.
> ...

 

grazie

 *Quote:*   

> Brrr... rabbrividisco al solo pensiero di provare una livecd grafica di gentoo! 

 

perchè è pericoloso?  :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

No non è pericoloso.. semplicemente è che non molti amano una livecd grafica, visto che Gentoo quando è nata si installava solo da riga di comando.

Comunque, bando alle chiacchiere, ho appena avviato la livecd e vedo che per diventare root è sufficiente fare quanto segue:

lasciare che gnome si avvii senza toccare nulla (l'autologin con l'utente gentoo avviene in automatico dopo un certo numero di secondi)

apri la shell

digita sudo passwd

inserisci la tua nuova password due volte

digita di nuovo su e inserisci la tua password

sei root, ora puoi fare il montaggio dei dispositivi e fare chroot

----------

## gian92

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> No non è pericoloso.. semplicemente è che non molti amano una livecd grafica, visto che Gentoo quando è nata si installava solo da riga di comando.
> 
> Comunque, bando alle chiacchiere, ho appena avviato la livecd e vedo che per diventare root è sufficiente fare quanto segue:
> 
> lasciare che gnome si avvii senza toccare nulla (l'autologin con l'utente gentoo avviene in automatico dopo un certo numero di secondi)
> ...

 

grazie!!

ho impostato la nuova password..

c'è un modo per vedere le partizioni e il loro nome?

perchè quando scrivo mount...

mi dice special device .... does not exist

----------

## fbcyborg

man fdisk.

man mount.

RTFM!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## gian92

cerco di leggerlo ma non riesco mai a trovare ciò che mi serve...

comunque mi dice 

```

device boot          start              end         blocks        id         system

/dev/sda1 *             1                1967     15794144+   7          hpfs/ntfs

dev/sda2                 6375         10198     30716280     83         linux
```

allora io ho scritto mount /dev/sda2 mnt/gentoo

e lui mi dice "mount: mount point mnt/gentoo does not exist"!!

ma se me lo ha scritto sopra che esiste  :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## fbcyborg

mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/gentoo

----------

## gian92

can't find mount/dev/sda2/mount/gentoo in etc/fstab or in etc/mtab

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cloc3

 *gian92 wrote:*   

> can't find mount/dev/sda2/mount/gentoo in etc/fstab or in etc/mtab
> 
> 

 

```

s939 ~ # mount /dev/sdb6/mnt/pinco

mount: impossibile trovare /dev/sdb6/mnt/pinco in /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab

s939 ~ # mount /dev/sdb6 /mnt/pinco

mount: il mount point /mnt/pinco non esiste

s939 ~ # mkdir /mnt/pinco

s939 ~ # mount /dev/sdb6 /mnt/pinco

```

ti conviene provare una installazione tradizionale, così ti eserciterai a comprendere il senso di queste operazioni con la pratica.

la strada che hai scelto tu non ti permette di capire le cose che accadono a basso livello.

comunque, la sintassi è:

mount nome-dispositivo nome-punto-di-mount

se uno dei due non esiste, te lo dice.

se ometti il secondo, cerca una dritta dentro il file /etc/fstab, ma se non trova una impostazione specifica, ritorna un messaggio di errore.

----------

